# an unexpected behavior from a new friend



## meatballLOVER (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi, 
my name is Jane, and I just purchased meatball, a two month old girl from a reputable pet store on friday. She hasn't quite warmed up to me yet, but seems to have taken quite qickly to her new surroundings. For the last couple of days, I've been spending time handling her for about a half hour a night, and she always huffs and rolls into a spikey ball. I've placed an old t-shirt in her igloo, but today, when I was handling her, she began munching on everything! She'd latch onto my jeans, my sweatshirt, the carpet. I don't know if she's just persnickety about me waking her up (I'm still not 100% sure thats an OK thing to do) or if she sees these things as a threat? or as possible food? I have also noticed that she is losing about 10 quills, that i've noticed, every time I take her out, so maybe she's just quilling? I'm not too sure. I'm looking for ways for her to trust me more, she still tends to huff and spike up whenever i toutch her.... Thanks for the help!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

At 2 months, she is a baby still. She is probably going through a quilling (loss of quills). Babies like to explore with their mouths. They will taste everything and annoint. She may like the smell/taste of the laundry soap you use.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

First of all, congrats on the new girl! Meatball is an adorable name!

She's probably just getting used to her surroundings. Some hedgehogs are a lot more outgoing than others. She's "chewing" everything probably because everything is a new smell and she needs to acquaint herself with it by anointing (foaming and then licking her back.. check out this link http://hedgehogcentral.com/annoint.shtml). One of my boys loves hoodies and actually latched on to my husband's pants one day in a place he didn't much appreciate :shock: and just a few weeks ago attacked his chest hair :lol:

Once she anoints herself, she should stop biting everything. She's just very curious 

2 months is prime quilling age. She may not like you touching her because she _is_ quilling. They can be very crabby when quilling and her skin may just be sensitive. Not to mention that she has no clue who you are, so she's also probably scared. I would just give her some time to relax and get to know you and let the quilling phase pass. Some of those quills may also be from stress. It's good that you're taking her out a little bit every day so she can get used to being handled, even if you just let her sit on your lap in a ball. Everything sounds normal, just keep an eye on her and remember to just be patient  Good luck!


----------

